# Cerberus labs



## Duffy8555 (Sep 15, 2018)

I’ve been using Cerberus labs for a while now there ment is amazing and up pops new exciting products all the time halo/Mtren inject blend 
test/tren suspension 
inject dbol 
and all the pharma pct I personally highly recommend theses guys shipping was fast could end up being very big worldwide 

cerberusandrogens.org


----------



## Elivo (Sep 15, 2018)

For ****s sake! Another damn shill..shoo your kind is not wanted around here!!!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2018)

neg repped and infracted.  Strong first post.  You'll do well here


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2018)

wow sounds amazing and super legit. sold!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2018)

Duffy8555 said:


> I’ve been using Cerberus labs for a while now there ment is amazing and up pops new exciting products all the time halo/Mtren inject blend
> test/tren suspension
> inject dbol
> and all the pharma pct I personally highly recommend theses guys shipping was fast could end up being very big worldwide
> ...


and why would anyone care what you are using?


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 15, 2018)

Duffy8555 said:


> I’ve been using Cerberus labs for a while now there ment is amazing and up pops new exciting products all the time halo/Mtren inject blend
> test/tren suspension
> inject dbol
> and all the pharma pct I personally highly recommend theses guys shipping was fast could end up being very big worldwide
> ...



do you like it in the pooper if so pm me


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 15, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> do you like it in the pooper if so pm me



I pm u all the time, still waiting for a response....


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 16, 2018)

Duffy8555 said:


> I’ve been using Cerberus labs for a while now there ment is amazing and up pops new exciting products all the time halo/Mtren inject blend
> test/tren suspension
> inject dbol
> and all the pharma pct I personally highly recommend theses guys shipping was fast could end up being very big worldwide
> ...


Now, if you can guarantee me that Cerberus’ gear will make my cock thick as a redbull can, I’ll buy as much as I can.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 16, 2018)

Duffy8555 said:


> I’ve been using Cerberus labs for a while now there ment is amazing and up pops new exciting products all the time halo/Mtren inject blend
> test/tren suspension
> inject dbol
> and all the pharma pct I personally highly recommend theses guys shipping was fast could end up being very big worldwide
> ...



Wow, I'm all in ,sounds really good.  And it's coming from a very reputable shill...i.mean source.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 16, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> do you like it in the pooper if so pm me



I hear their gear is all suppositories.. their semen one is the best seller..lmao


----------

